# يتنصت ام يتصنت؟



## Arabian_Knight

انا محتار صراحة بين أى واحدة فيهم صح
ولا الاتنين صح 
ممكن أصل الفعل؟؟


----------



## إسكندراني

حسب علمي
التنصُّت هو إسم الفعل
و«تصنّت» هو الفعل
رغم إنّنا نقول «تصنُّت» في لهجتنا المصرية كإسم الفعل


----------



## cherine

على حد علمي أنا، الفعل هو تنصَّت (من "أنصت")، والمصدر تًنَصُّت. ولكن تصنَّت وتصنُّت هما من باب الخطأ الشائع.
فعند البحث عن الكلمة في المعجم، ننظر في باب ن-ص-ت، وليس ص-ن-ت.


----------



## Silky_Sword

"تصنت" الظاهر هلي أنها من تحريفات العامية لأنها أسهل من ’تنصت‘. تقديم وتأخير حرف في اللهجات معروف، كما إسقاط حروف بالكلية (’قدر‘ صارت ’قد‘! مثال: على قد(ر) الشوق اللي في عيوني يا جميل سلِّم) ​


----------

